# Need to vent- rude people...



## Shelley (Apr 5, 2006)

The surgeon I go to has a rude office assistant who works for him. I had a bad experience with her a few months ago and wrote him a short tactful letter explaining that she upset me without badmouthing her. Anyways I was in his office on Monday, found out I will need surgery on my elbow etc. I forgot to get a doctors note for my employer. So this morning I phoned my boss and she said they need something in writing in regards to me having surgery. They can't put a return date on because my surgery is not scheduled yet, on a waiting list. So I phone the surgeons office and politely explained to her that I forgot to get a doctors note and explained the above. She interrupted me and very abruptly said "Well, why don't you tell your employer that you need surgery and leave it at that!" I said " Yes, I told them I require surgery but they would like something in writing. I can pick it up within a few days." She said "You are on a waiting list we will call you when we have a date, pointless writing a note!!" She hung up on me. The surgeon is not in certain days but I know in the past he got her to write notes for me and she just stamps his name on the bottom.

I ended up phoning my gp's office and got a note. I just can't believe how rude and abrupt this woman can be. Why is it so difficult to get a doctors note from her?!!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd make note of all her rudeness and present it to her boss in writing and tell him that you do not wish to be disrespected and that she's surely like this to his other patients.......... that can't be good for business.

or............. bring her a big box of chocolates next time you go in and thank her for being so helpful and maybe she'll get the hint.

better yet .... do both!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 5, 2006)

I should write him another letter. Maybe the box of chocolates would give her the hint, lol. I figured the last letter I wrote would have been enough. After I dropped off the last letter a few months ago , I phoned to reschedule an appt. She brought up the letter and said to me "I understand you were not happy with the way I spoke to you. " I said Yes, but I am not trying to create enemies." She said "The doctor showed me the letter and had me read it." I said "Did he get upset with you?" She said "Oh no, he would never get mad at me." Even if he did, she would never admit it. I left at that. On Monday she barely spoke to me. Before these incidents I have had problems with her in the past but never brought it up. In fact this surgeon will be retiring in three months. I have never worked as a office assistant but would never treat the public this way. I ran into a woman I use to take the bus to work with years ago. She was suppose to see the same doctor about her hand and said his receptionist was very rude to her over the phone, sounds like the same one. She probably acts okay around him.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 5, 2006)

well............ after all that, I'd say kill her with kindness.....she'll be so pizzed off that she won't be able to stand it.........but she also can't say anything to you if you're as nice a peaches!!!

you can only hope that once he retires that the new guy hates her and gives her the boot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 10, 2006)

wow, nore power to you...I wouldn't be able to bring myself to be nice to her, and i would find another surgeon. And i would write him a letter explaining why you chose to go with a different doctor.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 10, 2006)

We have other plastic surgeons in my city but most of them do cosmetic surgery. Some also do hand surgery along with cosmetic surgery. It can take up to 4 months to get in for a consultation. The plastic surgeon I go to only specializes in hand/arm surgery, only took me 3 weeks to get in. If there wasn't such a long waiting list to see another doctor I would go for it. I don't have a problem with the doctor himself, nice guy, it is her that ticks me off. I guess he will be retiring in three months so I won't have to put up with her for long.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

My God! You are having a horrible time aren't you? Rude people suck and it seems like they are everywhere nowadays. I wish I could tell you something that would help, but I am just...well...[dropped jaw, gaping mouth] shocked. Good luck....


----------



## _withoutYou (Apr 15, 2006)

ugh, i can't freacking stand rude people.

i've been in a similiar situation with this one rude lady at the dentist office, that hoochie also hung up on me. i was like wtf. people like that should be FIRED.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 16, 2006)

I can't stand rude people either. If I was the doctor I would give her one warning but if it continued I would fire her. It's one thing to be good at your job but what about people skills. I would never treat anyone this way. Oh well maybe her day is coming, karma. One day she will learn what it is like to be on the receiving line of rudeness. I only have to deal with her a few more times after my surgery and then the doctor will be retired.


----------



## Pauline (May 2, 2006)

Hiya canadian_gurl, i can see why you're upset. This person was rude and abrupt and i think you should stand up for yourself as you already have.I think you should write another letter about her and also bring up that her attitude has got worse as you discoverd when you phoned the office to ask for a Dr's note.Her behaviour is very unprofessional.


----------

